# Bolognese: socmel va la che tal cioc...!!!



## shazza67

Hello
Please can someone help me translate this... it is from a social networking website,
the person who has posted is from Emiliano/bolognese district... is this a local dialect / phrase?
Kind regards


----------



## effeundici

Definitely Bolognese dialect. But I can't understand  what it means.
We need a native.


----------



## shazza67

thank you... hopefully someone will be able to help out... can I ask how you can tell from one dialect to another?
regards


----------



## effeundici

*socmel *is used only in Bologna. We could say that Bologna is the town of *socmel.*


----------



## winegrower

*Soccia* or sochmel (more dialectal) is one of the most common terms used by natives Bolognesi . Although it is the translation of the italian "succhia" (suck) it's always been one of their favorite expressions and an augmentative of every exclamation. Example: "Soccia che due maroni che fai venire!", "Soccia com'è buono sto vino!".


----------



## Azazel81

winegrower said:


> *Soccia* or sochmel (more dialectal) is one of the most common terms used by natives Bolognesi . Although it is the translation of the italian "succhia" (suck) it's always been one of their favorite expressions and an augmentative of every exclamation. Example: "Soccia che due maroni che fai venire!", "Soccia com'è buono sto vino!".


 
Exactly. Even though its literal translation is "suck it!" its real meaning is closer to "fuck".

"va la che..." it's the same as we have in Milan... it's a bit difficult to translate, honestly. "Va là" usually means "ma dai..." = "oh, come on..." but like I said, it's a tipical dialect expression which is hard to translate and even harder to put in a real Italian sentence

"tal cioc" = ??? I don't know.  Sorry.


----------



## shazza67

Thank you... at least I am a little closer to the meaning.
I will still keep trying to find out as its really bothering me now...
Kind regards


----------



## MauroTC

Ho ottenuto un paio di spiegazioni da due amici (nell'ambito del mio hobby).
Incollo queste, per le quali nemmeno mi cimento nella traduzione in inlgese; se qualcuno se la sente...

_Spiegazione 1:_
_tal cioc dovrebbe stare per "che botta", dico dovrebbe perchè molto dipende dal contesto del discorso in cui viene usato..._
_PS: altro significato, potrebbe stare per "guarda che ti batto" in ambito sportivo/goliardico....ma ripeto, dipende dal contesto..._

_Spiegazione 2:_
_Socmel è un intercalare che si usa spesso, nel bolognese. Tradotto alla lettera è "succhiamelo" ma in realtà non si usa quasi mai in questo senso dispregiativo (magari quando sei arrabbiato con qualcuno dici "socmel ben" e in questo caso è quasi un'offesa). Di solito si usa come un'esclamazione di stupore o soddisfazione: socmel che buono, oppure socmel che bello._
_"Va là" è come dire "te lo dico io", se qualcuno ti dice "io non ci vado" e te rispondi "va là che ci vai" è come se dicessi "non mi interessa cosa vuoi te, io ti dico di andarci e tu ci vai"._
_"t'al" = te lo_
_"Cioc" di solito si usa per scoppio, busso, incidente. Ma nel contesto della frase non so spiegare cosa volesse dire..._


Mauro


----------



## shazza67

Thank you...
I just need to try and pull all that information together and try and make a sentance out of it... not that easy with the dialect.
My original thoughts on it were
'f**k now that has blown it'... but that appears to be wrong.
Thank you everyone for your help and if anyone else can help then I would be grateful.
Kind regards


----------



## miri

A bit embarassing but I'll give it a crack
 I wouldn't read "cioc" as though the final "c" were pronounced as the /k/ in "caldo" but as the "ch" in "certo". So it would be 2nd person singular of the verb "ciucer"= "to suck"

"va là che tal cioc" =  "va là che te lo succhi" = "you suck your own d..."
which is an idiom meaning something like "You've made your bed, now lie in/on it", but it can get different nuances according to the context


----------



## shazza67

Hi miri..
thankyou
so if someone had made a bad comment about someone and then apologised but it went on deaf ears... would or could that be a response?
regards


----------



## Azazel81

miri said:


> A bit embarassing but I'll give it a crack
> I wouldn't read "cioc" as though the final "c" were pronounced as the /k/ in "caldo" but as the "ch" in "certo". So it would be 2nd person singular of the verb "ciucer"= "to suck"
> 
> "va là che tal cioc" = "va là che te lo succhi" = "you suck your own d..."
> which is an idiom meaning something like "You've made your bed, now lie in/on it", but it can get different nuances according to the context


 
And wouldn't that be "soc", instead of "cioc"?

Uhm... I'm not convinced.

I had friends in Bologna, and frankly I tend to agree with Mauro's first attempt...


----------



## miri

Hi Azazel
I live 30 kms from Bologna but that doesn't make me an expert in Bolognese dialect, so I may be wrong! I'll keep asking around ...
Anyway, "socia" and "ciocia" are very similar, like "succhia" and the more informal "ciuccia" in Italian.

Hi shazza
Is the person who didn't accept the apologies the one who wrote that sentence?


----------



## shazza67

no.... it was a friend
someone had written ... 'che bega' on someones profile ( I understand that ) and then in another post apologised, a friend then wrote the above... I was confused as to who it referred to and the meaning... I had asked the question in a private message to the person but they refused to tell me and said that the person in question would understand... 
Hope that helps...
Kind regards


----------



## Gabbi

I used to hear a Bolognese girl use "socmel" similar to the way I would say "fuck me, that's unreal..." (Sorry about bad language...). An expression of surprise?


----------



## miri

I’ve asked a friend of mine who speaks both Italian and dialect perfectly. She said that, in this context,  the word “cioc” is undoubtedly to be read with a soft final “c” and that the understood subject of the sentence is “I”, not “you”. Sorry. The overall meaning is “F…k me, I will suck it to you!” and is absolutely literal.


----------



## shazza67

Thank you miri
I really appreciate the effort you have put into this .
Kind regards


----------



## miri

You are more than welcome, shazza!


----------



## Al Pavaian

Hi,

I am from Bologna and I would like to assist, if I may.

It all depends who said what. If the person who mentioned "bega," which means "big dick" in Bolognese is a male talking to a female, then the meaning of "socmel va la che tal cioc" is "wow, I am sure you suck it."  if is a male talking to another male, the meaning is "darn, I am sure you suck yourself."

Hope this helps, even if  a year later!


----------



## curiosone

Hi, Al Pavaian, and welcome to the Forum! 
Thanks for your native Bolognese input.  I learned Italian studying in Bologna (eons ago), and that included learning various phrases in dialect (as well as learning to understand some of it, without speaking it).  Just wanted to add that (at least in my day) "soccia"(a sort of a euphemism for "socmel"), while a perfectly acceptable exclamation among students, was always considered vulgar (and not elegant) language.


----------



## Ethelina

miri said:


> Hi Azazel
> I live 30 kms from Bologna but that doesn't make me an expert in Bolognese dialect, so I may be wrong! I'll keep asking around ...
> Anyway, "socia" and "ciocia" are very similar, like "succhia" and the more informal "ciuccia" in Italian.
> 
> Hi shazza
> Is the person who didn't accept the apologies the one who wrote that sentence?


Don't know if ciucciare is a word only used in Bologna. It is not dialect, but as in the US some say sneakers, others say tennis shoes, ciucciare means to suck. In fact, a baby's pacifier in Bologna is called a "ciuccio." When i lived in Bologna i never knew whether i was learning a word used specifically in Bologna or it was a word used everywhere. Many times  by my use of a particular word someone, other than a Bolognese would know that I was from Bologna.


----------

